# Escondido, California OIS EDP



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Escondido, California — The Escondido Police Department released body camera and surveillance cameras footage that shows an officer fatally shooting a man last week and the events leading up to the incident. The man killed was identified as 59-year-old Steven Olson. On 4/21/2021, at 7:01 a.m., the Escondido Police Department Communications Center received a call from a reporting party advising that there was an adult male subject hitting cars with a “metal pole” in the area of 2nd Ave and Broadway in Escondido. Officer Chad Moore approached him shortly after 7 a.m. Wednesday. Police say the officer told Olson to drop the pole multiple times, but Olson refused and ended up fleeing the area. Police say Olson continued to advance toward the officer, as he gave multiple commands for Olson to drop the objects. As Olson continued toward the officer, the officer fired several shots from his service weapon. Officers rendered first aid until Escondido Fire Paramedics arrived on scene. Olson was transported to a local hospital where he later died from his injuries.


----------

